

Hacker Themes - A collection of simple, readable themes for hackers - AndrewVos
http://hackerthemes.com/

======
jerrya
Also consider:

Hacker changes grades, later saves world from military

Hacker plays games, later finds he has saved world from aliens

Hacker discovers secret code, later saves world from (military takeover) |
(evil bad guy)

and of course

Hacker quits college, creates startup, (saves) | (corrupts) the planet earns a
zillion dollars (gets the girl) | (still cannot get laid)

------
deerpig
What are these themes for?

~~~
glimcat
It's so you can theme your hacker.

(Why these are "hacker themes" - I don't even know.)

